# mk2 gti crossmember bolts



## MrNiceGuY. (May 7, 2009)

i just called the dealership and they're out of stock and discontinued..
i need the 4 bolts that connect the crossmember to the bottom of the frame rail.
i saw them on a parts/tuning website but i can't find it..
can someone help?
Steve


----------



## wolfsbergjettagli (Feb 7, 2009)

a good place to start is by taking your old bolts to a fastener or hard ware store, this is if u cant find them on sites like www.germanautoparts.com or www.europartsdirect.com. (have had OK luck with parts and fasteners) www.fastenal.com or an out let store is another place i have had really good luck. on top of all that is the Altrom parts the NAPA sells i have fund parts there that i cant find any where else.

hope this helps


----------



## ellocolindo (Jan 15, 2010)

brafasco is also good for fasteners. i think there is one brafasco on lauzon parkway:thumbup:


----------



## MrNiceGuY. (May 7, 2009)

oh okay.. cool man..
i actually found out you can use headbolts if you cut them down in size. they're stronger than the stock crossmember bolts. :thumbup:

:beer::beer:


----------



## renngolf (Aug 25, 2005)

They're a M10x1.50 x whatever length you need them to be. 
Get some 10.9 grade bolts and you should be ok.

For some reason in ETKA it comes up as 'part number unknown' so they will just tell you they're not available anymore but every other bolt is.


----------



## MrNiceGuY. (May 7, 2009)

okay thanks


----------

